# Brookshire Goldens



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Probably moving this post to the 'looking for a puppy/breeder' sub category will get you many replies!

Penny- Orthopedic Foundation for Animals is missing cardiac clearance by cardiologist and eye clearance done in the last 12 months. 
Tiger doesn't come up by that call name on kdata so that I could get his AKC # and look on OFA. If you will post his registered name, someone can look it up for you.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I went ahead and moved this thread over to the proper section. Hopefully you'll get more responses here  I did find some previous threads about this breeder using the search feature on the forum. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ens-visited-today-may-have-found-our-boy.html

Good luck finding your puppy!


----------



## Theresa Karp (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for moving it... sorry. Still new here and I appreciate all of your knowledge. 

Here is a link to the pedigree.
Pedigree: Tiger X Penny

Yes. I know Tiger's eye clearance is outdated on K9 but she sent me a scanned copy of his most recent eye exam (Aug/2016) from a canine opthomalogist.

As for Penny, I questioned her clearances too (I learned from reading all of your posts... 4 clearances) and she sent me updated clearances, also from August 2016.

I looked at the pedigree taking into account everything I learned on this site but many of you are experts, you "know this like the back of your hand" and can spot things instantly.

Can you give it a look and tell me what you think?

I appreciate all of your advice.

Thank you!


----------



## kayohn13 (Jan 8, 2017)

Brookshire is one of the breeders I was thinking of looking at. Could you tell me, when is the litter due? Did Julie tell you whether her waiting list is all full yet?


----------



## Chrissy Norton Gagliard (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi! I have a puppy from Brooshire. TigerX and Dylan!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm not as experienced as some of our breeders who will hopefully see this. However I'm curious about why Penny doesn't have her Heart Clearance on OFA. You have a copy of it and it says it was done by a cardiologist? What is actually listed on OFA looks good, it's just the things that are missing that are a problem. If you have the copies, that's great but only if you are actually able to determine that they are what you think they are. It sure would be nice if breeders would just submit all the paperwork to OFA and make it easier to see.


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

I know a few goldens from Brookshire, they had nothing bad to say about Julie, only wonderful things.


----------



## Carlygirl (May 15, 2017)

*Dylan*



Chrissy Norton Gagliard said:


> Hi! I have a puppy from Brooshire. TigerX and Dylan!


Hi...We adopted Dylan at Christmas time...
Look forward to hearing from you..


----------



## Susan Rogers (Sep 30, 2017)

Theresa we are about to adopt a puppy from Brookshire . It is Tiger and Penny. Did you end up getting a puppy from Julie? Can you let me know how your puppy is doing if so? 
Thanks !


----------



## Brum (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi Susan, me too!


----------



## Brum (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi Susan! So am I! Tiger X Penny


----------



## Theresa Karp (Dec 27, 2016)

Our pup is doing well. She's healthy, happy and the most stubborn dog I've ever had...lol. She's also gorgeous, people stop their cars to say hello...lol. She looks just like the pics of Tiger and Penny.

I am wondering though... our pup (from Penny x Tiger) was born on March 6, 2017 and I picked her up on May 8th. Was Penny bred again this year or are you getting a 7 month old pup? I'm no expert but is that possible? Healthy?

Both times I visited I did not see Penny... the day I visited the pups and the day of pickup. I wish I had as I've always read and heard you should meet the parents if possible.

I will say I haven't heard at all from the breeder since the day I picked up our pup. I found that to be unusual as most of my family and friends have had at least a quick email update from their breeders.

Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## Chrissy Norton Gagliard (Feb 20, 2017)

I have a 1 year old from Tiger x Dylan. He is the sweetest dog in the world! He is also gorgeous. I am really happy with his temperament. I own a preschool and he is so good with the kids. 
I agree with Teresa. After I brought Flynn home I never heard from her again. I would send pictures monthly so she could see him grow (thinking that would interest her) and I never would hear back! I thought I was being crazy, but thought that was very strange. When I got Flynn born Sept 2016, Penny had a litter the week before in August 2016. Did anyone have any issues with Parvo? Growing pains?


----------



## Chrissy Norton Gagliard (Feb 20, 2017)

Carlygirl said:


> Chrissy Norton Gagliard said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! I have a puppy from Brooshire. TigerX and Dylan!
> ...



How is Dylan??? Here is her boy. His name is Flynn!


----------



## Theresa Karp (Dec 27, 2016)

So Penny has had three litters in a little over a year?????

Again, I'm not as much of an expert as many on this forum, but that seems way too much? Is that even possible?

Now I'm wondering... 

Maybe someone can weigh in... 

I didn't have a chance to upload a pic of our girl... crazy busy day and I was out the door for work when I responded at 6 a.m. this morning... whew.

All the step-doggies are gorgeous.


----------



## Brum (Sep 28, 2017)

Theresa Karp said:


> Our pup is doing well. She's healthy, happy and the most stubborn dog I've ever had...lol. She's also gorgeous, people stop their cars to say hello...lol. She looks just like the pics of Tiger and Penny.
> 
> I am wondering though... our pup (from Penny x Tiger) was born on March 6, 2017 and I picked her up on May 8th. Was Penny bred again this year or are you getting a 7 month old pup? I'm no expert but is that possible? Healthy?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update! Penny X Tiger litter was born just this weekend! Was the breeder in touch until you picked your pup at least? She said she would send me pictures and videos of the pups until they are 6 weeks.


----------



## Susan Rogers (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi All,
So nice to hear from others who have a golden or are about to get a Golden from Brookshire. I am concerned though if this is Penny's third litter since August 2016. This seems way too many for a dog in too short of a time? Is that even possible? How can we politely find out if this is true and if it is healthy?

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It would be possible if she were bred back to back on all her heats. 
The best info we have now says to breed them B2B on two cycles, then skip one and if you are going to breed her a 3rd time, do it after that rest period. Dogs' uteruses are "pregnant" chemically whether they really are or not, so the thinking I believe is that if the hormones of pregnancy are going to be bombarding the uterus anyway, it's healthier to actually be getting puppies if she is going to ever be bred. But I haven't ever seen any articles saying 3 times in a row is better. Everything I've read says to rest them after two. 
Three litters born in the space of one year plus a month is a lot. 

I'm curious- how is it you never saw the dam of the litter when you visited? Was there an explanation for that?
Also, another curious- did you get copies of heart and eye exams?


----------



## Theresa Karp (Dec 27, 2016)

Prism Goldens said:


> It would be possible if she were bred back to back on all her heats.
> The best info we have now says to breed them B2B on two cycles, then skip one and if you are going to breed her a 3rd time, do it after that rest period. Dogs' uteruses are "pregnant" chemically whether they really are or not, so the thinking I believe is that if the hormones of pregnancy are going to be bombarding the uterus anyway, it's healthier to actually be getting puppies if she is going to ever be bred. But I haven't ever seen any articles saying 3 times in a row is better. Everything I've read says to rest them after two.
> Three litters born in the space of one year plus a month is a lot.
> 
> ...


I got copies of everything before I put down a deposit. Communication was excellent at that time. I knew enough not to go any further unless all paperwork checked out. I even called the vet listed on the clearances to see if they actually did the test on the dogs stated... I guess it's the NY'er in me... I double check everything, I don't blindly trust.

Julie was not flexible at all with the 15 minute visitation period and only informed me that visitation was a 15 minute period between 4-7 p.m. on a specific Saturday (she said she works nights, again, none of this was disclosed until week 5) despite the fact that I was driving over 250 miles from my home in NY to MA by myself. None of this was disclosed to me until week 5, less than one week until the week 6 visitation date. When I asked for some flexibility on time (I believe I asked if I could see them at 1 and not 4 p.m.), as the trip took 6 hours one way (12 hours of driving by myself, with only the break to visit the pups) she did not respond to my email, even though I know she read it as I sent it return receipt. It as less than 72 hours to visitation day so I had to resort to googling her name for possible phone numbers and called three and left messages. She finally called me back and first responded that "Maybe I should find another breeder". I was shocked!!! I was just asking for some flexibility, maybe a couple of hours earlier due to the distance of my trip. She said people travel from several states away all of the time and it's never an issue. I was very upset as it was week 6 and all I could think was how I would tell my two 10 year olds that the puppy they were waiting weeks for (my son had a countdown on his bedroom calendar and the date marked with "OMG, puppy home") was now not coming? I calmed her down and she agreed to 1/2 hour earlier, 3:30 p.m. but would not go any earlier. I didn't want to push it and risk loosing the puppy.

When I arrived to visit, the puppies were downstairs. There were eight born, I saw seven and one of the seven was a little guy she was holding back for a few months... he was about 3/4 the size of the rest but feisty and held his own. When I inquired about Penny (as I always read you should ideally see the dam, and possibly the sire, although Julie told me Penny was artificially inseminated), Julie said she "Was out with friends to give her a break". I didn't know what I should think but I got an odd feeing about it. It was unlike much of the experience I read about on this board and the experience of my friends, but I dismissed it. I never saw Penny in any of the progress pictures of the litters sent every couple of weeks, only one pic Julie sent to me of Penny in the snow. All the puppies were clean and well cared for. She told me to pick two and then I'd later get one of the two. So I chose and we took pictures of the two and a short video of the pups. My 15 minutes was over and I drove back to NY. I didn't have any contact the next two weeks. I laid low, crossed my fingers and just wanted my pup.

Two weeks later when we picked up the pup, Julie met us (my friend drove up with me) at the front door with the pup. I signed the last minute paperwork in the kitchen, got her last dose of deworming meds and off we went home to NY... I think we were there 10 minutes at most. I didn't see any of the other puppies or Penny or any other dogs. My friend, who had a wonderful experience with a breeder of another breed (Havanese) was present in the kitchen. As soon as we got in the car she turned to me and said, "That was odd." as her breeder spent a lot of time with her family and the puppy before they left to go back home. She has had a lot of contact before, during and after they picked up their pup.

Our pup is wonderful. She's happy and healthy and gorgeous... walking her is like walking next to the dog version of Christie Brinkley circa 1986... people cross the street, cars stop... all to say hello... they are not stopping for me...lol... She's a great dog... definitely stubborn according to our trainer with 30 plus years experience... and I love her, but the whole process was very odd. I've since met a few other people on another Golden Retriever group that considered Brookshire but passed due to similar experiences and chose other breeders.

When all this happened last May, I decided to let it go. Her dogs are happy, healthy and gorgeous. When people ask me about Sophie's breeder, I either try to not answer or I say while the dogs are great, the communication/process with the breeder is not the best. When I got the email notification of this morning's post something told me I just tell the entire story exactly how it happened.

While I haven't been the most active puppy parent on this forum (this is my seventh dog), I have to thank all of the regular veterans for all of their insight and knowledge. I learned so much from reading this forum every night for months. It's been 25 years since I had a puppy and you have made the journey much easier. Thank you so much.

I'm searching for Tiger and Penny siblings so please feel free to reach out to me. I'd love to, if possible, get the dogs together. 

Sorry so long.


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

That is quite odd...and a breeder I would not buy another puppy from.


----------



## Susan Rogers (Sep 30, 2017)

Brum, I heard from Julie and she said that Tiger and Penny have all their clearances and I will get them when I pick up the puppies. So from what I am reading so far on this site is everyone who has gotten a dog from Brookshire is happy with their puppy but a few have commented that the communication, at least after the purchase, is not there. Brum, I would love to learn if you heard from Brookshire also and what you may have learned as we are both looking to get puppies from this litter.

Theresa thank you very much for your post. It does seem very odd and is putting up another red flag for us. I would love other feedback from those who have purchased from Brookshire. If you want to send me a private email you can send it to [email protected].

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## Brum (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi Susan, 

I might not be going forward with Brookshire because my travel plans fall around the time the puppy is 6-10 weeks, and Julie mentioned that we can choose 2 of our favorites during the 6th week. I will not be in the country during all of this. So I will be going ahead with another breeder. Thanks for all the updates you have provided


----------



## Annushka (Jun 4, 2016)

Chrissy Norton Gagliard said:


> I have a 1 year old from Tiger x Dylan. He is the sweetest dog in the world! He is also gorgeous. I am really happy with his temperament. I own a preschool and he is so good with the kids.
> I agree with Teresa. After I brought Flynn home I never heard from her again. I would send pictures monthly so she could see him grow (thinking that would interest her) and I never would hear back! I thought I was being crazy, but thought that was very strange. When I got Flynn born Sept 2016, Penny had a litter the week before in August 2016. Did anyone have any issues with Parvo? Growing pains?


Hi! Your boy is sooo handsome!!:new (6): I follow one golden from that litter on Instagram, @Barleyandryegoldens. This owner has also other golden from Julie))they both very beautiful))and I follow one more but from Tiger X Penny litter, very pretty girl)))) As far as I can see all Brookshire Goldens is just gourgeus))))
Why would you ask about Parvo? you have it in your area?


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

So from what I gather is her pullies are wonderful pups and healthy but her bed manners are lacking. Some people are not social people, if she is given you all the documents and they are not falsified and the puppies are healthy then I really don't see the problem. Or am I missing something.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Nate83 said:


> So from what I gather is her pullies are wonderful pups and healthy but her bed manners are lacking. Some people are not social people, if she is given you all the documents and they are not falsified and the puppies are healthy then I really don't see the problem. Or am I missing something.


Most reputable breeders who care where their puppies are going will be available to their families for the pup's entire life. For any questions or concerns, or in an extreme, if the family needs to give up the dog. It's a relationship that should last the length of the dog's life, or longer.


----------



## brookshiregr (Feb 19, 2009)

I am only seeing this now and I can't believe what you are saying. FIRST..I never do visits in the evening, they are always in the morning. I am happy to post your emails to me but that is wrong. I do work night and because of this schedule all my visits in the morning, once I get home from work. I offered to find you another breeder that could accommodate what you needed. I was completely upfront about how I manage my puppy visits. Each visit lasts 20 minutes s that the puppies are not exhausted when the next family comes to visit. I try to be fair to everyone so that they can have a fair assessment of the pup they are bringing home. As for me meeting you at the door with your puppy, all I can do is shake my head.


----------



## brookshiregr (Feb 19, 2009)

Theresa, this is very disappointing. There is no way you got any information by calling the vets that did my dog's clearances. Yes, Penny was bred 3 times back to back. In between each litter she was my running companion averaging 30 miles a week. I love that you post this stuff here but never asked me about any of it, btw I would have answered all your questions.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Brook remember that it is hard to clearly interpret people through text. She might have been just trying to get answers, I did not see her bad mouth you.


----------



## brookshiregr (Feb 19, 2009)

I am not saying she bad mouthed me, she is entitled to her opinion. I am simply disputing what was said. I am very upfront about how I do things. There is no way any vet would give out any information about my dogs without my permission. The facts stated are not correct. I have no problem with people feeling the way they do, I have an issue if they are going to make public statements that they need to be factual about what actually occurred. Even her statement that I said she might be more comfortable with another breeder. If someone has an issue with how I do things I do not think they should feel obligated to get a puppy form me. I was more than willing to help her find another breeder, perhaps closer to her with a puppy available in the same time frame.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

I agree with you on both fronts. Most vets will not give out info freely, some do but most do not. If the breeder is 100% honest with me and I still do not like something like her attitude I can go somewhere else. Most breeders are busy and if people cant understand that then I would suggest they educate themselves. I look at it like this if the dogs have verified health clearances and I feel comfortable with the breeder then that's it, i do not expect the breeder to want updates all the time most do but it isnt something I expect from them. Some people feel differently about that.


----------



## brookshiregr (Feb 19, 2009)

I agree. I will say I should send in my dog's eye and heart clearances to OFA, that is on me. BTW-I only use a board certified cardiologist and a board certified ophthalmologist. If The OP wanted to talk to the vets that did the clearances I would have been happy to waive privileges. That said, all my puppy buyers get hard copies of ALL clearances and ALL my dogs are microchipped which is verified before very exam. I guess I was surprised from the feedback. I do not think people understand the time and work it takes to raise and properly socialize a litter. If any of my puppy buyers need me if a problem comes up I am always there and I stand behind my dogs for their entire lifetime. In 20 years of breeding I have only had issues with a handful of buyers. That says a lot.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Heck socliazing one dog is hard enough a whole litter, ya no thanks for now.


----------



## nbergen (Aug 22, 2018)

I put a deposit down for a puppy from Brookshire before the dog was bred. In the meantime I found another pup from a friend that breeds goldens, I did not know she was still breeding dogs. Does anyone know if I just lose my deposit. I have not heard anything from Julie since I gave her the deposit not even if the breeding was successful. I have tried a couple times to contact Julie but she does not respond.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It depends.Some states disallow non-refundable deposits... but if she doesn't have puppies on the ground, it seems that she's not losing much to refund you- especially if she hasn't been spending time on you. .. regardless of the state's laws.


----------



## Patty-Cooper’s mom (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi, my experience with Brookshire was exactly the same as yours. My pup was born March 2017 Tiger x Penny. He is a such a handsome lovable boy. We have had no health issues at all. We get stopped all the time on our walks.
Even thought the process of getting him was all Strictly business I am very happy with our boy.


----------

